# Clear Fork Res



## CarpWild (Jun 19, 2011)

I don't know if anyone else has heard the news yet, but this past week the City of Mansfield FINALLY passed a city ordinance allowing ice fishing at Clear Fork Res. It only took them 50 years to do so but THANK GOD!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Sweet 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## backagainbaha (Dec 3, 2004)

good- all you need is ice!!!!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

It may not be this year but it will happen and when it does I will be there 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Two words.....ice muskie


----------



## CarpWild (Jun 19, 2011)

Carpman, 

You'll be lucky if you even catch a cold, let alone a muskie, LMAO!!!


----------



## peach680 (May 19, 2010)

i would not ice fish there to much of a current running through that lake. might do it from the back side of the lake but not off the main drag.


----------



## axergman (Dec 9, 2012)

thats awsome i always wanted to ice fish that lake!


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

I have never felt nor heard of a current on that lake, it's practically in my back yard. In the spring....yes there might be a little current but not enough to effect lures and boat drifting....let alone the ice. See deer herds crossing the lake all the time when its frozen, so as long as there are enough cold days the ice should be good. Plenty of bays there too.


----------



## bassinBelle77 (May 19, 2010)

I have livied on this lake for years and an so stoked that we can finally ice fish it. I just wish the crappie would get bigger soon!!!!


----------

